
A Golden Ticket That Fast-Tracks a Drug Through the FDA - helloworld
http://khn.org/news/a-golden-ticket-that-fast-tracks-a-drug-through-the-fda/
======
DrScump
Wow. It's similar to selling indulgences, except the taxpayers don't reap much
of the benefit.

